# Another 100% risk free way to invest in semi precious metals with nickels



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe silver is at a great buying price right now however all the problems in the U.S. economy are still there but silver has took a nose dive because people buy into all the propaganda on T.V. and in the papers. Even with Silver prices down times are tight. In a time where most Americans live pay check to paycheck, have $500 dollars in saving on average and have less than $25,000 saved for retirement we need all the help we can get. here is another 100% way to invest in semi precious metals.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

deleted


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> deleted


I buy precious metals as I can do so without taxation and at least presently without government oversight of my buying, selling etc... unlike traditional retirement vehicles. I have viewed this video before and it sure seems like a tough way to etch out a living....so to speak. Junk silver coins IMHO are a good partial plan for future barter as I have some, but their availability is now sketchy with long waiting lists more often than not. They are also demanding a high premium when you can find then in any quantity, likely due to a run on them. Invest wisely and beware of the sales pitch and propaganda.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> deleted


the nickels is the less known way to do this, if you don't want to watch then don't watch. It was not a duplicate video it went over nickels in the same depth as I did with pennies. maybe if you watch or listen before posting you would have known that but that is pretty typical. many of the people who are suppose to see trouble ahead are so short sighted. I covered that in the video as well


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I didn't watch the link provided but get an idea this is about pre 64 coins.

My suggestion is you post this on Craigslist:

Want to buy pre 64 U.S. Coins for silver value. Paying 80-85% of the 
Up to date silver price as stated on Current Melt Value Of Coins - How Much Is Your Coin Worth?. Cash on hand
Buying now.


----------

